#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-03-15
<phoenix_> hola
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-03-19
<glirac> como configuro un servidor ubuntu
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2013-03-13
<alyerios> nomada???
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2013-03-16
<daviddagb2> Buenas
